
Should we switch from CoffeeScript? - vpj
http://blog.varunajayasiri.com/switch_coffeescript.html
======
weatherlight
I really love CoffeeScript. But I share your concern that It's future is
uncertain. I also really like LiveScript, another of Jeremy Ashkenas language
projects (It's like 80% Coffeescript.)

------
avoidwork
I think you've confused static & dynamic typing; JavaScript has types, and a
`typeof` operator.

~~~
vpj
Thanks You are right, I meant static typing

------
iLemming
try Clojurescript. it's really nice!

